
Spotify – See which artists you were listening to before they got big - dakotaw
https://spotify-foundthemfirst.com/en-US
======
JayOtter
I like this - got some interesting results, and I like how it tells you which
percentage you're in. Apparently I was in the first 1% for Run The Jewels,
Bastille and Clean Bandit, which is interesting given I'm not necessarily a
fan of all those bands (I love RTJ).

The UI is very pretty but a little slow, and I'm on a relatively powerful
machine!

